# identifying rabbit colors??



## Black Tie Farms (Feb 17, 2011)

Does anyone know of a site, or something, that has an example of all the possible rabbit colors? I have a french angora that looks gray but on her pedigree it says black. I also have a baby french Angora that looks black except in the sun the tips of his hair look like a dark chocolate color. any ideas?


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora colors can be tough. The color tends to sort of fade out on the wool, which can make colors harder to identify. "Gray" isn't a color in Angoras, if her pedigree says black (and her head and paws are) sounds to me like she is a black. Baby colors are often a little bit lighter or less intense than the adult color, so my guess is that your baby is a black as well.


----------



## Black Tie Farms (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you, that's what I though to. I knew "gray" wasn't an angora color. but people kept asking me "are you sure......???" lol. So now I have someone to back me up! lol thanks


----------



## tortoise (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora colors are based on head and feet.  A black angora has gray wool.

Angora kits are darker and easier to identify color because the wool hasn't grown in.

How old is the kit you are looking at?  Days?  or Months?  

This is a chocolate French Angora doe.  Her wool is plucked off her back.  The body color would usually be much lighter.




Penelope's Pecan by Penelope's Rabbitry, on Flickr


----------



## tortoise (Feb 17, 2011)

This is a fairly good resource for angora rabbit colors.  Make sure you also have a copy of the Standard of Perfection, and the pedigree of the rabbit.

http://www.bumblebeeacres.com/EnglishAngoraRainbowofColors.htm


----------



## dbunni (Feb 17, 2011)

To judge the color of an anogora, ignore the wooled areas (body, legs, ear feathering, etc.).  Look only at the hair sections... nose/face (in French) and feet, around the ears.  The "hair" is what the color is judged off of.  If your rabbit has a dark, black face, it is a black.  The wool on the black angora will be anywhere from silver to gray/blue.  Wool is traditionally lighter than the hair colors.  In the body you have 2 styles of coat ... wool, the light & fuzzy lines ... softest ... and guardhairs/hairs, the harsher units that keep the wool spearated and manageable.  In French you have more guardhairs per square inch than the English.  Okay ... if the nose is "gray" or blue, the body wool will be soft gray to white.  If the nose is brown or Chocolate the body wool will be soft browns.  If the nose is gray with a brown tint, you have a lilac.  The wool/body color on a lilac will be similar to a blue, but with a brown cast.  Since you made mention of a gray, but did not state if the color was body/wool color or facial colors ... I would say you either have a black, lilac or blue French angora.  Angora colors can become difficult for many, even the most experienced breeds struggle with coloration... we have so many!
Picture of Adult black English Angora  around 5 months of age                              Picture of her black son at 5 weeks










Hope this helps with understanding the black coloration and the differences between a youth and adult style coats.
Best of luck with the bunny ...


----------



## cattlecait (Feb 18, 2011)

Also, if you google it, you can find lots of charts available but some of the colors are missing. Like dbunni said, the color on the nose and legs tells you the most.


----------



## Black Tie Farms (Feb 20, 2011)

> How old is the kit you are looking at?  Days?  or Months?


The kit is only 2 weeks old


----------



## Black Tie Farms (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank You every one. I really appreciate the pictures, that really helps me out.
 Identifying the color just by their face and front legs really makes it easy! and less confusing!


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Feb 20, 2011)

this is a site with english angora colors but maybe it will help also.
http://www.bumblebeeacres.com/EnglishAngoraRainbowofColors.htm


----------



## Black Tie Farms (Feb 21, 2011)

yes. I love the bumble bee acres website. I have it saved on my favorites. but can anyone tell me the difference between black, steel black, frosted pearl black and pearl black???


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 21, 2011)

Black would be a dense black on the face, etc, gray wool.

Steel is an agouti color, so there would be some ticking on the face, and indications of banding on the wool (like a chestnut, only much darker).

Frosted Pearls are nearly white,  just ticked with a darker color.

Pearl Black is  black on the "points," with _much_ lighter wool (not quite white, but lighter than the gray wool of the Black)


----------



## Black Tie Farms (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you very much, I couldn't find any where that would explain the differences. that helps a lot.


----------

